# T-RackS 3 Singles / PSP OldTimer



## Justus (Aug 8, 2009)

Has anybody noticed this one:
http://www.ikmultimedia.com/Main.html?groupmix/index.php (http://www.ikmultimedia.com/Main.html?g ... /index.php)

Nice group buy!


----------



## bryla (Aug 8, 2009)

uhh nice... are the 'classics' the same as T-racks 2?


----------



## david robinson (Aug 8, 2009)

hi,
if you want a very good compressor on demo, try the PSP Old Timer.
work well pn just about everything.
very good results with my orchestral sample libs.
very first comp to tame MusicLab's Real Guitar plug.
actually makes it usable sound wise.
Jay Asher take note.
thanks,
David R.


----------



## bryla (Aug 8, 2009)

David, just saw it today! Have you tried Stillwells Rocket?


----------



## david robinson (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: T-RackS 3 Singles*

hi bryla,
yes and it's another good one.
Old Timer is very good with orchestral elements - you sort of can't hear it working a nominal settings. very simple to tweek.
on the 2 bus it stays open when pushed.
if you've got Real Guitar, you'll know what i mean about taming it in a mix.
well i've found that Old Timer, along with a good analog tape simulator plug like Massey's or Airwindow's does the trick nicely without it sounding overdriven.
still got sometime with the demo so i'll start digging in a little........
the IK stuff is pretty good as well - just demo'd it a while back.
cheers,
David R.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: T-RackS 3 Singles*

Hey David,

I'm trying the Old Timer now as well, and like you find it to be a VERY good compressor! I dont really NEED another compressor, but they are making it very hard to say no! 

On the compressor topic, have you tried "The Glue?" If so, what are your opinions on that one? I'm downloading the demo now...


----------



## Justus (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: T-RackS 3 Singles*

Yeah, I tried OldTimer and like it very much.
Also the introductory price (59$) sounds fair.
But hurry up, price goes up after August 12.


----------



## david robinson (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: T-RackS 3 Singles*



JT3_Jon @ Sun Aug 09 said:


> Hey David,
> 
> I'm trying the Old Timer now as well, and like you find it to be a VERY good compressor! I dont really NEED another compressor, but they are making it very hard to say no!
> 
> On the compressor topic, have you tried "The Glue?" If so, what are your opinions on that one? I'm downloading the demo now...




hi,
The Glue 2bus?
yes, i tried, but didn't like as much as Old Timer.
i also think Logic own comp is pretty good nowadays.
Sonalksis have a good one as well.
speaking of Sonalksis, i really like their mastering suite, and it seems very overlooked.
the MultiLimit, if used properly is great for preparing stuff for broadcast.
their dither plug is excellent.
also try Airwindows, Chris'a treat guy and his plugs - plenty of comp/lims - a truly excellent.
David R.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 10, 2009)

I just picked up the 5-1 IK deal and the OldTimer. Great deals!!! o=<

PS: David, you and I have similar taste in processors! :wink:


----------



## david robinson (Aug 10, 2009)

Ned, hi,
it'd not easy to find decent plugs.
not like the tube/analog gear in the 60's, which is what i first heard, as a kid.
but it's close.
especially like Airwindows.
such a lot to explore.
PSP, i've been fan of for years,
Thank you.
David R.


----------



## lux (Aug 10, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Aug 10 said:


> I just picked up the 5-1 IK deal and the OldTimer. Great deals!!! o=<
> 
> PS: David, you and I have similar taste in processors! :wink:



Ned may I ask which ones you did choose for the fives?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 10, 2009)

lux @ 10/8/2009 said:


> Ned may I ask which ones you did choose for the fives?



Sure, Tinky Winky:

- Fairchild 670 compressor emulation
- Pultec EQP-1A emulation
- Opto compressor
- Brickwall limiter
- Linear Phase eq

Funny, they just happen to be the first ones on the IK group buy list.

On a related note, this it IT! I have enough compressors/EQs for years! :lol: FWIW, I also use The Rocket compressor, Sonnox Dynamics/Limiter/EQ, SV-517 MKII eq.


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 10, 2009)

Regarding the IK deal ... nobody thinks this is a sellout and the products will die after that?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 10, 2009)

No, but based on their video teaser, they might all become iPhone aps...  :mrgreen:


----------



## lux (Aug 11, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Aug 10 said:


> lux @ 10/8/2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Ned may I ask which ones you did choose for the fives?
> ...



Danke.

I see that you carefully avoided any "classic" module. Is that because you already have t-racks 2?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 11, 2009)

No, I don't have it. I just didn't care so much for the original T-Racks and so I guess I tiptoed around the new versions.

BTW, here's a fun story on the origin of the OldTimer plug, from the guys at PSP:


> Two years ago we were rummaging through the studio of an old national radio station which went bankrupt a few weeks earlier, and was selling off its gear. We were twiddling knobs on familiar old tube compressors when a short, round, nearly bald man with one eye permanently shut poked his head. He smiled a knowing, sneaky smile.
> 
> "You like?"
> We nodded. This is good stuff, great prices, we told him.
> ...


----------

